# Can't Install Ubuntu



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there a reason why my 2ndary drive can't install ubuntu.

tried the bios boot to dvd-rom and 2nd is hdd. burned ubuntu iso on to the dvd already but somehow it can't seem to boot it.

am i doing something wrong? i tried installing it on the 2ndary hdd but that doesn't seem to work either. should i boot in CMD and then run a command to boot the iso?


----------



## char[] rager (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you sure you burned the ISO correctly to the disc? I ask this because, I myself did not burn an Ubuntu ISO correctly to a disk once and I had the same error as you have.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 14, 2010)

I think alot of burning software have a validity check, so it can see if the burn went well. ive burned probably over 100 dvds over a while, and this did find a couple that didnt burn properly. Other than that, can you boot from a windows disc or other live cd?


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 14, 2010)

yes i had to verify the contents when burning.

how do you boot from a windows live cd? i've had a live cd that is slax but that OS is just horrible and runs slow.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 14, 2010)

well a windows install disc or another live cd you have available. All live CDs (with guis) are slow typically. You can build a bart pe disk if you want a windows live cd


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> well a windows install disc or another live cd you have available. All live CDs (with guis) are slow typically. You can build a bart pe disk if you want a windows live cd



now how do i go on doing this? yes live cd's are super slowwwww


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 15, 2010)

Well i would just try burning a new ubuntu disc with some verification after you burn. I cant really guide you on setup for a bart pe disk. I've never done it, kinda just looked at it and thought "id rather just play wow" as for when it comes to boot disks, linux ones will do more.


----------



## angelkiller (Jul 15, 2010)

Whoa. I think we're headed in the wrong direction.

From what I understand, you have an Ubuntu CD in the drive. When your computer boots it does not boot the Ubuntu CD but rather the primary HDD. (Windows, I assume)

When you say seconday drive, do you mean secondary DVD drive or Hard drive?

My advice is to try another CD that you know works. For example, without changing any settings, put the Windows install disk in the drive and see if that boots up. If it boots, than there's an issue with your Ubuntu disk. If it does not boot, there's an issue with what device is being booted.


----------



## monte84 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

and just have it make a usb flash drive bootable for you, has many distros to choose from. Plus the live one run a lot better than off the cd.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 15, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> Whoa. I think we're headed in the wrong direction.
> 
> From what I understand, you have an Ubuntu CD in the drive. When your computer boots it does not boot the Ubuntu CD but rather the primary HDD. (Windows, I assume)
> 
> ...



1) no its just that when i do the boot priority it boots cd first then hdd. doesn't work
2) tried installing from my primary OS to a 2ndary hdd. restart and boot 2ndary hdd containing ubuntu. (failed)

i'll try that next. i've gotten so many versions but none seem to work 





monte84 said:


> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
> 
> and just have it make a usb flash drive bootable for you, has many distros to choose from. Plus the live one run a lot better than off the cd.



i don't have a usb flash drive i lost mine but i think i can get a hold of one. yes there are many distro's i have like 30 gb's of ubuntu versions and i have yet to test them all. LIVE cd's are hard to find :/ if you can link me via PM be great


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 15, 2010)

knoppix live CD, great command line utility: http://www.knoppix.net/


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 15, 2010)

i keep getting sector offsets the i/o shield error and i followed knoppix :/


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 15, 2010)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> i keep getting sector offsets the i/o shield error and i followed knoppix :/



hmm something sounds off with the DVD drive


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 15, 2010)

alright i'll try switching dvd drives and see if that works. maybe i should write it slower?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 15, 2010)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> alright i'll try switching dvd drives and see if that works. maybe i should write it slower?



Only if your burner is really old. new burners dont run into errors often at max speed.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 16, 2010)

i really don't know about that. i don't think dvd burners really all have problems burning unless my laser is off or something


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 16, 2010)

Well older ones burning at faster speeds  could manipulate the data in unexpected ways. It wasnt recommended for burning PS2 game backups and such. But come the time 16x had been around for a while that fact slowly became less and less true.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 16, 2010)

should i run out and get a sata burner instead of an old burner that uses IDE?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 16, 2010)

Might not hurt, should cost you around $20. But on that thought, do you have a burner and hard drive on the same IDE cable? I've experience problems trying that in the past.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 16, 2010)

> alright i'll try switching dvd drives and see if that works.



Also were you able to try this


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Might not hurt, should cost you around $20. But on that thought, do you have a burner and hard drive on the same IDE cable? I've experience problems trying that in the past.



nope



Hybrid_theory said:


> Also were you able to try this



not yet. i have yet to try this but haven't had time


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 16, 2010)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> not yet. i have yet to try this but haven't had time



One other thought, maybe the motherboard is having issues allowing a cd to boot. I imagine the dvd writer of yours can read discs just fine?


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 17, 2010)

yes it can read cd's fine and create data dvd's fine.


----------



## monte84 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just have to ask, your not burning it as a data disc are you? What program are you using to burn the iso? Or spend like 10bucks on the usb flash drive and stop wasting discs lol


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 20, 2010)

poweriso. i have a flash drive but how do i get it on the flash drive?


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 21, 2010)

Up


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 21, 2010)

Up and running? cool.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 21, 2010)

No i meant to bump up this thread. still don't know how to get ubuntu on a flash drive LOL or even get it to boot


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 21, 2010)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> No i meant to bump up this thread. still don't know how to get ubuntu on a flash drive LOL or even get it to boot



AH. Well its a complicated process, more so than a CD. take a look at this maybe: http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive


----------



## monte84 (Jul 22, 2010)

http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

its easy, select the distro you want and it will automatically download it for you. just tell it which USB drive to use (should select one by default if its plugged in before you start the program) its so easy a caveman can do it 

just get that program plus the live"cd" will run a lot better if you have a good flash drive

oh, the flash drive will so up under hard drive in bios/boot device menu wjem you go to boot it.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 24, 2010)

monte84 said:


> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 
> just get that program plus the live"cd" will run a lot better if you have a good flash drive



only thing i don't understand.


----------



## pane-free (Jul 24, 2010)

k0rn_h0li0:

This is what I would do --

1)  go to sourceforge and download a 2009 version (1.3.4 for example) of SystemRescueCD, then burn it to a CD at a slow speed (8X) to ensure a good burn

2)  disconnect the drive with any sort of Windows on it, leaving only the drive on which you want to install ubuntu connected to power and SATA or IDE

3)  insert your just-burnt sysresccd into cdrom, change BIOS Boot Priority to cdrom first and boot to the CD

4)  at the first prompt after booting to sysresccd hit F2;  at the second prompt type either "startx" or the default recommendation at the top of the list and  hit <Enter>

5)  a yellow terminal will appear next, at which type the following command 
	
	



```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4096 conv=notrunc,sync
```
 for a SATA hdd (or substitute "of=/dev/hda" for an IDE hard drive)

6)  WAIT!  Go make a sandwich or watch TV for about 30 min/80GB hard drive space; speed varies with hardware, but I find this rate to hold for my machine

7)  When done, some satistics will appear ending in "xxx MB/sec"

8)  now, at the same yellow terminal as before, type "gparted" and hit <Enter>

9)  partition your hard drive;  do you know how best to do this?  Post again if not -- I am glad to assist (or someone else will).

Many times, linux (especially Slackware or Slack-derives distros like Slax) is inhibited by any trace of a MS file system (esp. NTFS) on the hard drive.  This is why it is best to wipe the drive with zeros first (_i.e._ the dd command)

Best wishes with Linux!  

Pane-Free (and staying that way)


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 26, 2010)

OH MY GOSH.

so i ended up burning kubuntu hitting up my socket 940 system it works. boot it up installing it now i have a lot of hwk to catch up to.

why wasn't this working on the other computer? it was maybe too slow or something.


----------



## pane-free (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know what other system you're referring to -- sorry --  I just read your sys specs below your avatar and handle.

Could have been a RAM issue or one of the hdd having NTFS traces on it or other junk; maybe it is a HP/Compaq (don't get me going on this issue) -- I don't know without specifics.  I'm not a certified expert, just one who has some experience with various distros and hardware (and too much time tweaking W2K registries for performance).  Happy to help if I can.

Unfortunately, I do not think much of the new LTS 'buntus at this point -- too many login and video issues.  I recommend either _Mint-9-lxde_ or the newest _peppermint_ to those wanting to stick close to ubuntu.  

Of course, I'm a performance freak or I wouldn't have joined this forum and with Linux, the desktop chosen has more to do with performance than it does with the other OS.  Hence, my preference for LXDE or lighter.  For even quicker response, especially on older machines, look at _antiX-M8.5-i686_ (or i486 for dinosaurs) for Debian-derived.  _Salix-lxde-13.1_ for Slackware-derivatives is very good, too.

Glad you got it up and running (?) !


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 10, 2010)

use they're flash drive utility


----------

